# Please help! I need some positive stories of success to keep me going!



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would really appreciate anyone posting stories of a positive BFP as I feel so completely and utterly low.

We had a failed round of ICSI with the Lister in December.  We have now moved to the ARGC to discover that on top of my husbands low sperm count and high % of abnormal sperm and my low AMH, I also have immune issues.  I have had to postpone IVF because they discovered that I have TB so cannot take the Humira injections.

I know that there are couples in much much worse circumstances than us but I just feel so stressed and depressed.  I can't sleep at night.  I cry all of the time.  I don't see any of my friends who have babies or are pregnant (which has really limited my social life).  And I have had to give up my job as they would not support me and allow me to have time off for the IVF appointments.

If you have a positive story of achieving your BFP after a difficult journey I would really love to hear it.  It would help me to feel so much more positive.

Lisse xx


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Lisse, sort to hear your story, it really is an incredibly hard time and I think all of us struggle with others who are pregnant.  There are always some though who can manage to be sympathetic and understanding so maybe try and reach out a bit?  I think you are in good hands with the Argc, sorry that you can't do the humira and that you are in a holding pattern,  but they do have alternatives like intrallipids I think.  They do throw everything at it, lots of different drugs and different issues considered.  It's a real boot camp so probably not a bad thing that you won't have the stress of work once you get going.  I had 4 treatments at the Chelsea and westminster then 3 a the lister and this last one at the Argc.  I also have low amh and immune and sperm issues, but fsh is just under their limit.  Whatever they do it works!


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lisse

You sound very sad chick, so I thought I would write you a few words.

AMH, sperm count/morphology - they all matter but they do not determine the end result.  I have had a stream of IVF cycles but I can tell you, I had two pregnancies aged 41 with IVF own egg, and I am pretty sure at least one of these would have resulted in a live birth had I not had an undiscovered miscarriage problem i.e. one of those embryos was genetically normal.

My AMH when I got pregnant with my second cycle was 0.6!!! yes, you read it right.  I had only one measly embryo, but the embryologist told me it was a perfect little embryo.

You are 32, a much bigger proportion of your eggs will be normal and depending on how much money you have to spend on IVF, you are still in with a good chance of a pregnancy.

If however, you don't have much money, it might be worth considering egg donation.  In the end, I found, it was a family with my husband I was craving - yes, I had to say goodbye to my genes, but what the hell - my sister has no feeling for my mum whatsoever, so genes aren't everything.

Sometimes it hurts when we see others with something we want ... I try a little thing, where when I see it, I try to imagine myself in their position (holding a baby etc etc) and tell myself it will happen one day.
Take care my love .... 

Fee
xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Lisse

Read my signature!! I know there are ladies/couples worse, but I still think we overcame the odds & now ds is 12 weeks and fast asleep cuddled in my arms. (Sod off those mothers who tell me I've made a rod for my own back cuddling him to sleep!!! Lol)

2 failed oe ivf - 1 egg but failed to fertilise. Then no response so abandoned. Told to "move on to de"

Investigated de and found I had hidden c and ureaplasma. Hysteroscopy revealed scarring and adhesions on womb. No way was any embie going to stick!! Adhesions cut away to reveal fresh lining

Mthfr positive - possible clotting problems which can cause implantation failure and miscarriage. Prescribed clexane

Raised nk cells: steroids & intralipids. 

So, not only did I not have eggs the state of my womb and immune would have meant repeated implantation failure and miscarriage  I was told not to celebrate on BFP but when I reached 10 weeks. 

It took two fresh de cycles with 3 perfect embies transferred each time. Both transfers were deemed perfect but only one little bean stuck around (the dr anticipated twins everything was so "textbook") . He's my little fighter!!!! 

Get a good clinic who support immune protocol & who don't look at AMH. Quality not quantity!!!!

Good luck Hun

Xxxxxx


----------

